# Supporting membership...yes...again...



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

You know, as I was fixing to post a ***** about people being guests and not supporting members I looked over and under my name it said 'guest' and I damn near ****** myself!

I was about to ***** that if you have 50 or more posts then you have been on here for a while and have gleaned some useful information out of this site and it has benifited you in some way. IN MY OPINION you should be ashamed of yourself as I was when I saw that I was a 'guest'. I was imbarrased for myself.

Chris, sorry. I just did the credit card thing. I apologize profusly for not noticing this earlier. Heck, it has been half a year. I feel like crap. As should everybody else that can justify 10.00 on two drinks at the bar in a half an hour but not 10.00 for something that lasts a year.

This is a great site and I have learned volumes and made some new friends...well worth the 10.00 bucks so thanks.

Hey, guess what? Its my opinion.

David


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

No doubt - $10 is a bargain


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It would be a bargain at twice the price! Have made some great friends and hunting partners here and also got hooked up with Delta waterfowl thru a few guys on this site. A great organization for sure!!! Thanks NODAK outdoors!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree, best deal around. It should be posted at the top of the classifieds. :beer:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder Rude! I reviewed some of my recent posts, and I see that I am now a "guest" too. Lord knows when my membership expired. I'll renew it ASAP.

Chris, can you send out a notice or something to folks to let them know that their membership has expired? Since I could still log in and post, I honestly never noticed. Just something to think about.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I sent out a bunch of e-mails but many of them bounced back. So if you sign up again please send us a note so we have your email. Thanks.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

They don't mind if you pay a year or two in advance either!! 

Thanx Chris for all the effort!! :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I just looked again and saw that I am a guest again too! The check is in the mail.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You can tell who this site is valuable to. They are on here all the time. I can't understand why they have not joined.

I have my membership attached to my PayPal account I would forget too, but they don't. They do send me a notice that it has been paid.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just sent my check in a couple days ago. Would rather use credit card on line but only PayPal is accepted so that is out. Oh well, not everything has to be done at high speed I guess.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

With all the stories about identity theft I have to admit I'm getting reluctant to use a credit card online. We really need to crack down on hackers.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Great site guys...I will renew again for sure when mine expires. Hey, we need MT to at least be a supporting member. :lol: He has about 20000000 posts.

As for identity theft on the Internet, you can just as easily have your credit card number stolen at a restaurant, store, etc. I believe they are about equal and you should only be liable for $50 if I am correct? The waiter/waitress can go take your card and write down the numbers and expiration when she rings it up just as easily (if not more easily) than someone getting your account numbers over the Internet. NOT saying it is super difficult for either, but I think they are about the same nowadays.

Ok, I know this thread isn't about identity theft, sorry. I agree with the crackdown of hackers. They go to prison for a year and then get paid a lot of money to go work for a corporation for their security purposes. :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> With all the stories about identity theft I have to admit I'm getting reluctant to use a credit card online.


Actually it's PayPals anti gun stance that bothers me.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Gohon said:


> > With all the stories about identity theft I have to admit I'm getting reluctant to use a credit card online.
> 
> 
> Actually it's PayPals anti gun stance that bothers me.


I wasn't aware of paypals anti-gun stance? If you know of any info please pass it along to me.

BobM, my merchant account doesn't store credit card numbers. Personally, I think that's very important, even if you do order multiple times and have to re-enter your card...better than having it sit idle in a database. My .02 anyways.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Excellent Chris! That is good to know. I would rather have that for all my purchasing I do online.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Chris thanks thats what I wanted to hear, I don't know much about computers and I guess I was worrying about nothing. 
Great Site I've sure enjoyed it and learned alot in the process.


----------

